
Ask HN: Everyone is “trusted by [insert big name here]”? - chdaniel
Hi HN,<p>I see all these SaaS companies putting the classic category of &quot;trusted by companies like:&quot; Disney, Uber, Spotify, Microsoft, Apple etc.<p>Not trying to be rude here but it seems like all of them have worked with all these big names? Do they actually? Or am I just biased because I land on the websites of actually useful products?<p>Could it be a gimmick like the &quot;public speakers&quot; who exchange a few emails with the WSJ and say &quot;trusted by WSJ&quot;?<p>For instance: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;teamweek.com&#x2F; — don&#x27;t have anything personal with them, they just happened to be the ones that provoked this reaction. I actually used their product and I like it
======
mtmail
I read 'trusted by' as somebody from that domain once signed up. I don't read
it as actual use, current use, or paid used. Maybe a friend of a friend works
there. It's misleading or in other words marketing. The new "trusted by
Fortune 500 companies".

Worse I've seen the section labelled "our partners", listing AWS or Google
Cloud just because the startup happens to host their systems there.

~~~
chdaniel
right, that makes sense. Again, I'm sure not all of them do that but since it
looks like everyone is shaking hands with both Bezos and Zuckerberg on a
daily, maybe some of them do that. thx

Edit: I love opencagedata — hope you guys are doing well

